# Pricing a 2011 128i convertible for sale



## Meglet123 (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm trying to sell my 2011 128i convertible with 67K miles. The starter, battery and Michelin Pilot Sport tires are new. It also has BBS wheels and custom martini racing strips. I've listed it for $12,900. From my research, this price is in line with similar models but I would like input from the forum. Can anyone recommend a website to confirm pricing?


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it stick or auto? Location? I'm in SoCal and would be interested. KBB or nada put it around $9-$13k depending on condition and miles.


----------



## Meglet123 (Apr 19, 2021)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. It's an automatic and I live in Central Florida.


----------



## jbailey895 (Dec 5, 2009)

ah, thanks, GLWS.


----------

